# 140 kg 5x5 Squat



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

After years of ignoring legs altogether and primarily doing pull ups and bench press I've started 5x5 strong lifts. After three weeks I'm squatting 100 kg 5x5 - grateful if anyone can guesstimate how long it'll take to 5x5 140 kg? I weigh 93 kgs.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

It took me around 5 weeks to get to that stage although I could squat 110kg before I started stronglifts. I started just with the bar as the programme states and added 5kg each session until I got to 100kg when I swapped to 2.5kg.

It was bloody hard work once I got to 120kg and the biggest improvements came from form and technique rather than strength. Once I hit 140kg I moved to 5 sets of 3 and strength has gone through the roof. Went from 145kg to 170kg in 4 weeks.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Zann said:


> After years of ignoring legs altogether and primarily doing pull ups and bench press I've started 5x5 strong lifts. After three weeks I'm squatting 100 kg 5x5 - grateful if anyone can guesstimate how long it'll take to 5x5 140 kg? I weigh 93 kgs.


Quite a hard question to answer because at some point you could plateau and stop seeing such successful results! As long as you recover well and eat a good diet it should happen for you. Time scale is always hard because there are so many factors to consider, like off days, being ill, feeling sore etc etc! Scott


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

paul xe said:


> It took me around 5 weeks to get to that stage although I could squat 110kg before I started stronglifts. I started just with the bar as the programme states and added 5kg each session until I got to 100kg when I swapped to 2.5kg.
> 
> It was bloody hard work once I got to 120kg and the biggest improvements came from form and technique rather than strength. Once I hit 140kg I moved to 5 sets of 3 and strength has gone through the roof. Went from 145kg to 170kg in 4 weeks.


Very encouraging. Cheers!


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

DiscSupps said:


> Quite a hard question to answer because at some point you could plateau and stop seeing such successful results! As long as you recover well and eat a good diet it should happen for you. Time scale is always hard because there are so many factors to consider, like off days, being ill, feeling sore etc etc! Scott


Thanks...hopefully shouldn't take long as I never had chicken legs to begin with. Will be interested to see if/how it affects my bench (which is a weak exercise for me - currently 80kg 5x5)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

40 weeks given a basic 1kg week gain on a linear progression program .

13 weeks using smolov although you wont make week 5


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

ewen said:


> 40 weeks given a basic 1kg week gain on a linear progression program .
> 
> 13 weeks using smolov although you wont make week 5


Just read about it...perhaps I'll see how I go with the 5x5 before this recipe for knee injury


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zann said:


> Just read about it...perhaps I'll see how I go with the 5x5 before this recipe for knee injury


what 5x5 are you following ? most basic 5x5 like stronglifts has you adding 5kg weekly so you would hit 140 quickly .


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

ewen said:


> what 5x5 are you following ? most basic 5x5 like stronglifts has you adding 5kg weekly so you would hit 140 quickly .


Stronglifts 5x5. Workout A: Squats/Bench/Barbell Rows. Workout B: Squats/Overhead Press/Deadlift.

I didn't follow the "start with an empty bar" because I've been exercising for years one way or another and do not have the patience. I'm in week 3 and I started squatting with a manageable weight in week 1 of 80kg. So far, so good.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zann said:


> Stronglifts 5x5. Workout A: Squats/Bench/Barbell Rows. Workout B: Squats/Overhead Press/Deadlift.
> 
> I didn't follow the "start with an empty bar" because I've been exercising for years one way or another and do not have the patience. I'm in week 3 and I started squatting with a manageable weight in week 1 of 80kg. So far, so good.


lol so why dont you read the program and work out when you`ll hit 140 :lol:


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

ewen said:


> lol so why dont you read the program and work out when you`ll hit 140 :lol:


Because strictly speaking I haven't followed the program...firstly I didn't start with the empty bar and secondly there's been times I've added 5kg from the previous workout when I've felt strong and times when I've kept the weight the same as the previous workout because I wasn't entirely happy with my form on the last workout..........it makes sense to me


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

My first week ever of lifting, in March on Wendler's 5/3/1.

Week 1

Bench Day

Actual 1 Rep Max: 50kg

Main Lift Final Set: 40kg x 11reps, Est. 1RM = 55kg

Squat Day

Actual 1 Rep Max: 60kg

Main Lift Final Set: 47.5kg x 20reps, Est 1RM = 79kg

OHP Day

Actual 1 Rep Max: 35kg

Main Lift Final Set: 27.5kg x 11reps, Est 1RM = 37kg

Switched to 5x5 about 4 weeks later, and current stats are:

Bench 1rm 90kg, currently 5x5'ing 75kg.

Squat 1rm 120kg, currently 5x5'ing 110kg (think actual 1rm will have gone up now)

OHP 1rm not sure, currently 5x5'ing 55kg.


----------

